# Just putting it out.



## DocSteve (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm putting some pics up from souvide cooks then searing. Sear is at 1550F in a Korlick steakhouse cooker.
 If you read this far, read a little more. My father passed recently. He was an old school Huey door gunner in Vietnam.
 We didn't have alot in common other than war stories. I retired out of NSW as an HM, Corpsman. (Medic).
 I called in a favor in my area. 2 days from now, Im going up in a Huey to spread his ashes and have jumpers go out trailing a flag for him.
 Thanks if you read this far.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 28, 2020)

One of my buds was a door gunner for two tours.  Thanks to your Father and yourself for your service.  'John' never picked up a gun after he returned home and he took about 30 years to talk about Vietnam, and then it was brief reflection.  What a fitting way to spread your Father's ashes. 

Oh, BTW you look like you have mastered sous vide! Nice pics.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 28, 2020)

Thanks to you and your father for serving our great country.  What a great way to honor him.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 28, 2020)

Food does look great! But what's better is the service you and your dad gave for this country! Thank you both for that! What's better is the way you are honoring him. And I'm sorry for your loss...went through that with one of my parents this year also. 

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 28, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.  Thank you and your Father for your service to our Country.  The food looks great!
That is a wonderful way to honor him.


----------



## DocSteve (Oct 28, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Sorry for your loss.  Thank you and your Father for your service to our Country.  The food looks great!
> That is a wonderful way to honor him.


Want in on a secret? Vets don't want a thank you for your service. Just nod at most.
 We volunteered.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 28, 2020)

DocSteve said:


> Vets don't want a thank you for your service


I never say that . Hate when someone does . I know a lot of vets , from WW2 . Korea and Vietnam . 
They don't want to be thanked for " that "


----------



## mike243 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hate to hear about your dad, my uncle  was a door gunner in Nam also and took some hits in his left side and arm, bad times back then, thanks you both for your service,  food looks good, I would like to try more SV but time restraints and the wife hates pink or red meat means I am the only 1 who will eat it,


----------



## DocSteve (Oct 29, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Hate to hear about your dad, my uncle  was a door gunner in Nam also and took some hits in his left side and arm, bad times back then, thanks you both for your service,  food looks good, I would like to try more SV but time restraints and the wife hates pink or red meat means I am the only 1 who will eat it,


Soivide cooks to exactly temp, then sear. I do steaks


mike243 said:


> Hate to hear about your dad, my uncle  was a door gunner in Nam also and took some hits in his left side and arm, bad times back then, thanks you both for your service,  food looks good, I would like to try more SV but time restraints and the wife hates pink or red meat means I am the only 1 who will eat it,


I do steaks to perfect 127F medium rare then sear at 1550F. You souvide then sear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2020)

Your Vittles Look Great, Doc!!
Great honoring Dad too!!
Personally I prefer "Welcome Home".

Bear


----------



## tropics (Oct 29, 2020)

Doc Sorry for your loss, I was in the First Air Cav also.
Thank you for your service & the tribute you are doing to Honor him.
Richie


----------



## OldSmoke (Oct 29, 2020)

It’s not easy finding a Huey, good job. That is a very nice tribute to your father.


----------



## DocSteve (Oct 29, 2020)

OldSmoke said:


> It’s not easy finding a Huey, good job. That is a very nice tribute to your father.


Ya, lol, not easy. There is actually a favor system. Save a life, kind of unlimited favors w/ respect.
 Run through incoming fire to bring firepower, life long debt w/ respect.
 I called in a favor w/ 3 people to arrange this flight.


----------



## forktender (Oct 30, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your loss. My uncle was a Crew Chief in Nam he didn't talk about it much but when he did you listened very carefully.  (Some day his rotor chain bracelet will be mine and I will wear it with honor) 
I was just a little guy when the war was going on in that crap hole of a country.

Thank you and your father for your service and what an awesome thing you're doing for him that is very cool.

By the way your food looks amazing.
Dan


----------

